# Baby on board



## Brooke9982 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello. We are new to RVing and I am 3 months pregnant. We are looking for an RV that is suitable for a newborn baby. I would appreciate some advice about what we need to do and what size RV or motorhome we should be looking for. Can we do this in a smaller one or do we need to get a really big one? What is the minimum size? We will be living and traveling with the baby in the RV full time. Thanks!!


----------



## House Husband (Aug 25, 2020)

You and your spouse will need room to not trip over each other. I think your priorities should be for you two adults. The baby will fit in just fine if you two a comfortable. There is no fixed rule for size. Some require little more than 20 feet and others require 45 feet or more. Look around, go to RV shows and see what works for you.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 27, 2020)

No cut and dried answer here.  What worked for some may not for you.  A lot depends on how you camp and where.  Moving often. Maybe a motorhome will be best.  Sitting in same spot maybe a 5th wheel or TT.  Lot of mountain travle  and miles, maybe a diesel.  Size, only you can decide that.  Look, look ,look sit in them, lay on bed, check on bathroom for confort, kitchen have enough counter space, is there confortable tv siting for rainy days.  Is there room for changing diapers and such.  Think long and hard may not be best for raising a baby.  All depends on you.  Good luck


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow, well, I think that the bigger it is, the better, I will only say that we need a house with a large tank of water, since my wife and I, when we had a 3-year-old son and we went with him, there was a catastrophic lack of water


----------

